# Seiko 8222A Which Battery?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

anyone know what battery the seiko 8222A movement uses? TIA


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

UCC394 or Maxell SR 936 SW

Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

